# Hello!



## garnetgal (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm Jess, and I'm not actually a mouse owner at the moment. I had mice growing up, until my family moved a couple of years ago and I couldn't take them with me (they went to a close friend who took very good care of them and kept me updated for the rest of their lives), and I'm hoping to have a few mice again starting in about a year or so, when I have an apartment of my own. I like planning ahead, so I figured I'd join a mouse forum and start looking for a breeder, as I would prefer to get mice from a breeder this time around.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Where in the world are you?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome  I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## garnetgal (Sep 13, 2015)

Haha, yes, it probably would have been helpful if I'd mentioned where I am. Sorry about that. I live in Virginia. Right now I'm living in a dorm, but by summer next year I should be someplace where I can keep mice (my college only allows pet fish, so I'm sure I'll have a few by the end of the year, as I've never _not_ had something to take care of).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

garnetgal said:


> ... as I've never _not_ had something to take care of...


I can relate to this very well.


----------



## garnetgal (Sep 13, 2015)

I keep coming "home" at night and there's nothing there to check on and feed and love--it's the weirdest feeling in the world! I'm definitely looking forward to having mice again sometime in the future.


----------

